# informazioni su installazione

## kalgan

ciao ragazzi dopo aver militato per un bel po di tempo in debian mi sono deciso per il grande passo:passare a gentoo.ovviamente vorrei cominciare prima su macchina virtuale come prova e poi se tutto va bene anche sul mio pc.ovviamente ho anche delle domande:

1)per l'installazione il materiale sul wiki di gentoo è sufficiente?

2)dandoci una sbirciata mi è sembrato che l'installazione sia simile a quella di arch ovvero via terminale...la cosa mi secca un po ma alla fine dei conti sono disposto o stesso(ho abbastanza pratica col terminale in quanto lo uso spesso),non c'è un installer grafico?

3)ho un pc abbastanza recente che usciva di fabbrica con windows8(ho dovuto mettere debian in dual boot)ci saranno problemi al momento delle partizioni con la EFI?come dovrei eseguire le partizioni in questo caso?

4)perl'installazione pacchetti so che gentoo funziona con la compilazione di ognuno di essi...io non ho mai compilato,è tutto spiegato nel wiki? si puo imparare abbastanza semplciemente?

5)posso scaricare una iso di gentoo tramite torrent?

grazie mille per le eventuali risposte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loxdegio

Benvenuto nel mondo dei matti  :Very Happy: 

Beh per rispondere alle tue domande posso usare la tua numerazione:

 Il materiale sul wiki è quasi completo (nel senso che a volte va integrato con il wiki di arch, capita anche questo), ma per l'installazione minimale ti conviene seguire l'handbook

Sì... L'installazione grafica si chiama Sabayon, ma non penso che sia lo scopo che ti prefiggi; anche perché cesserebbe lo scopo ludico-educativo di questa distribuzione se le creassero un installer grafico. Non credi?   :Razz: 

Purtroppo non sono ancora entrato nel magico mondo di EFI, ma non credo che gentoo (come qualsiasi altra distro linux) sia esonerata dai problemi con UEFI, da quel che ne so l'unico modo per bypassarli è disattivere il secureboot

A meno che non sorgano errori, non ti serve nessuna conoscenza dei vari comandi di compilazione per i pacchetti, tranne per il kernel, ma è proprio qui che entra in gioco l'aspetto ludico-educativo di Gentoo  :Very Happy:  In caso di dubbi o errori c'è il forum apposta oppure puoi aprire una segnalazione su bugzilla. In ogni caso i modi per risolvere ci sono

Se trovi un link può darsi, ma la iso minimale è grossa pochi MB, puoi anche scaricarla da browser senza problemi.Last edited by loxdegio on Wed Mar 26, 2014 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fturco

Anch'io ti consiglio vivamente di seguire l'handbook e non il wiki per l'installazione. Quest'ultimo lo puoi invece utilizzare una volta che riesci con successo ad effettuare il boot del sistema appena installato, per cose quali l'installazione e la configurazione di Xorg o Alsa. Come ISO per l'installazione puoi utilizzare ad esempio il live CD ufficiale di Gentoo oppure System Rescue CD.

----------

## loxdegio

Riguardo all'handbook ti consiglio vivamente di usare la versione inglese, perché è più completa e più aggiornata. Ho l'impressione che la comunità italiana non sia abbastanza vasta per avere un team che segua le traduzioni stando al passo con la versione "originale"

P.S.: Ho aggiunto anche io due link di sopra. Comunque Io ho fatto l'installazione da una live di Mint 16 quindi ti posso comfermare che va benissimo qualsiasi live di qualunque distribuzione  :Wink: 

----------

## kalgan

grazie mille,e non me ne vogliate ma prima di entrare in questo mondo ho deciso di fare un po di pratica prima con sabayon...

avrei una domanda:mi quando installo suddetta distro al momento delle partizioni mi dice che non è stata creata una partizione efi/boot...vuol dire che il punto di mount deve essere /efi boot anziche solo /? non faccio danni alle altre partizioni cosi no?(ho la partizione windows che uso per i videogiochi e debian che voglio tenere per sicurezza...

----------

## loxdegio

 *kalgan wrote:*   

> grazie mille,e non me ne vogliate ma prima di entrare in questo mondo ho deciso di fare un po di pratica prima con sabayon...

 

Non te ne vogliamo, Linux è libertà   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   E poi anche io ho seguito la stessa via  :Razz: 

----------

## kalgan

e per quanto la domanda circa la efi/boot?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loxdegio

Ti rispondo autoquotandomi 

 *loxdegio wrote:*   

> [...] Purtroppo non sono ancora entrato nel magico mondo di EFI [...]

 

Sperando che qualcun altro risponda

----------

## kalgan

ho risolto:se puo essere d'aiuto a qualcuno,bisogna creare una piccola partizone da 200 mb con punto di mount /efi-boot e il resto normalmente in ex4 con mount /.è andato tutto ok nell'installazione ed adesso provo a configurarlo.

una domanda:qualcuno sa come posso installare eclipse?non mi trova il pacchetto...cercando di installare un pachetto consigliato(deve essere eclipse 4.2)me lo installa ma poi non riesco a lanciarlo...qualcuno puo darmi una mano?

inoltre,è normale che ci metta un botto per le installazioni da equo install??tipo per codeblocks piu qbittorrent mi ha messo un 2 ore....eppure ho un processore abbastanza potente(un i7 3630qm..)

----------

## loxdegio

Mi fa strano che ci metta così tanto... Comunque non hai specificato in quale FS va formattata la partizione  :Wink: 

----------

## kalgan

va formattata in fat32  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

per domande specifiche a sabayon (esempio i tempi di installazione) devi rivolgerti a loro perchè

a) qui è difficile trovare qualcuno che se ne intenda

b) sabayon non è in alcun modo gentoo (anche se ne deriva) e qui è concesso parlare solo di gentoo visto che piattaforma e server vengono pagati e gestiti da gentoo.

----------

